# C. Zukalli spathe



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

*C. Zukalii spathe*

Really like this one, great grower for me. Im gonna have to thin out this pot soon, its getting crowded. This is the second flower in the last month, but the first spathe was deformed and not very eye pleasing for some reason.


















Gonna try some submerged as well. Thanks for looking.
-D


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome job man!


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Dennis, see how easy it is emersed? Lots of flowers, as well"


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday tomorrow!


----------

